# Photography lessons



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

*Photography lessons & 1st attempt added pic*

Ok guys I'm looking for some input about getting some lessons to better myself with my camera good or bad idea ? I've looked about for some local ones & there is a chap who runs a Canon ( pls no booing from the Nikon boys ! ha ha ) workshop in Milton keens for various degrees of experience. I know I would learn more & more quickly from someone that knows what they are doing & can show me in real situations what does what & why, rather than wonder about changing things & lets see what happens, or is this how you guys did it ? Any input would be great or if you know of a better idea e.g local pro/experienced guy that offers this type of thing ? I'm not looking to break into pro photography just want to take more professional shots & know what I am doing with my settings

Thanks
Baz


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

TBH i think it's a great idea.

You will learn exactly what each mode does without the guesswork.

You will see instant and real results and you will have an idea of what you are trying to achieve when you put the camera to your eye. Rules of composition etc. Most of which is picked up through experience or study. You can then practice what you have learned and adapt it for use.

If the guy is any good, it will pay off in your photography.

BTW, Canon or Nikon, it's the tool behind the tool that takes the image.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

If you like reading, I'd recommend two books by a chap called Bryan Peterson:

Understanding Exposure
Learning to See Creatively

Both around a tenner and well worth it imho.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

These guys are spot on, have done a few courses with them, both at their HQ and elsewhere.

http://www.experience-seminars.co.uk/


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Gruffs said:


> TBH i think it's a great idea.
> 
> You will learn exactly what each mode does without the guesswork.
> 
> ...


Yes this is what I am looking for 



Phisp said:


> If you like reading, I'd recommend two books by a chap called Bryan Peterson:
> 
> Understanding Exposure
> Learning to See Creatively
> ...


Thanks for the info, to be honest I dont read very much at all, I know if I bought the books it would take me a year to get thorough them & probably wouldnt finish them then 



ryand said:


> These guys are spot on, have done a few courses with them, both at their HQ and elsewhere.
> 
> http://www.experience-seminars.co.uk/


Cheers I was looking at these guys already, good to get some feed back though 

Thanks guys keep them coming 
Baz


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Baz,

Why not try a college course? You could do it at your time too.

HTH.

BTW I need to speak to you about the next comp.:thumb:


Maxtor.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Maxtor said:


> Hi Baz,
> 
> Why not try a college course? You could do it at your time too.
> 
> ...


Good call I looked at these earlier in the year but they were all far away then, will look again

Regarding new comp' pm enroute 

Baz


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

I'd say that the other alternative is to do a "gig" with someone who understands what's going on. I'm organizing another ice driving course in Feb and that's the kind of event - like a rallycross session or a grandprix practice - where you think you understand what's going to go on and you can take lots of stuff, screw up and still get another opportunity to redo it. If you then spend the time to actually analyse what went wrong with someone who understands what's going on, I think you would get a *lot* out of it. 
A lot of good photography is seen as learnable. Yes, it is. But you also need to be sure enough of what you can do and how you can do it, which mainly comes with practice.

I spent well over an hour in the rain yesterday failing epically to get the shots I wanted. Why? Well, first I lost some kit - batteries failing, no replacements with me - and then I had some adjustments to do which didn't work and simply nothing went right. 
I understand, though, *why* it failed and that I need to have x working 100% to make this work next time. 
If next time was going to be in an hour, even better, as now I have the settings which might work in my head. Understand where I'm going? 
I already knew before I got to the site what the layout was... and I'd been there earlier in the evening to check what was going on. Still, a working concept is no good if you fail on the equipment side. But at least the concept is there (in this case, around [email protected]@ISO640 works really nicely...)

If you think a course would be a good way to get basics into your head, then go for it, if that's the way you want to learn and the way you feel that you'll get the concepts to stay there. But then reinforce them, either with something like a 365 or one-a-day for a while, or with some serious practice at an event where you *want* to get it right but can afford to screw up.

Bret


----------



## butcher (Sep 3, 2010)

I guess at the end of the day, everyone has their preferred methods of learning. Best place to start though - stick your camera in fully manual mode, and leave it there..


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

bretti_kivi said:


> I'd say that the other alternative is to do a "gig" with someone who understands what's going on. I'm organizing another ice driving course in Feb and that's the kind of event - like a rallycross session or a grandprix practice - where you think you understand what's going to go on and you can take lots of stuff, screw up and still get another opportunity to redo it. If you then spend the time to actually analyse what went wrong with someone who understands what's going on, I think you would get a *lot* out of it.
> A lot of good photography is seen as learnable. Yes, it is. But you also need to be sure enough of what you can do and how you can do it, which mainly comes with practice.
> 
> I spent well over an hour in the rain yesterday failing epically to get the shots I wanted. Why? Well, first I lost some kit - batteries failing, no replacements with me - and then I had some adjustments to do which didn't work and simply nothing went right.
> ...


Hi Bret

Thanks for the input I like the idea of an event to have lots of time to practise & time to experiment with new settings thanks, I think once I understand the why it went wrong & try this aspect things will come along much better

I'll keep you guys posted !

Baz


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

Phisp said:


> If you like reading, I'd recommend two books by a chap called Bryan Peterson:
> 
> Understanding Exposure
> 
> Both around a tenner and well worth it imho.


definately, without a doubt, read this book


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Baz

I was in a similar position to you (and to an extent still am as it's one of those "skills" that you need to practice and practice!) and went out for the day with a friend who was at the time a keen amateur but has now turned Pro.

I learnt lots over the course of the day and all it cost me was petrol and buying him some lunch and a beer - great value.

Are you a member on Talk Photography? Lots of people on there who are always willing to give their advice and support - you'll be able to find some that live near you and would be willing to let you tag along for a day etc.

Adrian


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

cheekeemonkey said:


> Baz
> 
> I was in a similar position to you (and to an extent still am as it's one of those "skills" that you need to practice and practice!) and went out for the day with a friend who was at the time a keen amateur but has now turned Pro.
> 
> ...


Hi Adrian,

I am on TP not long joined up & still finding my way about on there, didnt think about what you have done great idea I think once I've grasped the basics I can practice on the job ( my job ) so to speak as this is where most of my shots come from anyhow

Cheers
Baz


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

It does mainly depend on what type of learning you respond to best. Some people are trial and error types and others get on quicker if taught, then there are those that just can't grasp what is told to them and need to discover it for themselves.

At our local high school, there is a local pro who offers night classes in improving your digital photography. His teaching is basically that your camera (bit it compact, bridge or SLR) will not get the best shot on fully automatic and needs a little more than "point and shoot".

We worked over 12 weeks and mostly he just gave us a little guidance on what we were aiming for and left us to get their ourselves while offering a little critique to help us get there. 

Check out your local college and community centres for similar - some photography clubs also offer "mentors" to help people develop.

Good luck!


----------



## Dornrade (Sep 26, 2009)

Are you in a rush to learn dude? I've never had any face to face input with anyone and maybe i've learnt slowly but i've got my own style which I think helps in this day and age (everyone with a cam)
I've watched a few youtube vids about photoshop and that's it. No books either.
Just go out and practice, I shoot almost everything in aperture priority. When I took my cam to clubs it'd be shutter priority. Read up on forums, ask questions and experiment with what you get told.
Just trying to give a different angle on it really. I'm no pro but i'd say I know what i'm doing and it's all self taught really...


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Dornrade said:


> Are you in a rush to learn dude? I've never had any face to face input with anyone and maybe i've learnt slowly but i've got my own style which I think helps in this day and age (everyone with a cam)
> I've watched a few youtube vids about photoshop and that's it. No books either.
> Just go out and practice, I shoot almost everything in aperture priority. When I took my cam to clubs it'd be shutter priority. Read up on forums, ask questions and experiment with what you get told.
> Just trying to give a different angle on it really. I'm no pro but i'd say I know what i'm doing and it's all self taught really...


Ha ha I've just had to look up aperture priority  seems so do I ! lol no, no rush to learn just think a pointing in the right direction will help me bundles, I know a little about ps but not really into heavy processing & dont crop images either, I've played with this in the past & prefer to keep it as it came out of the camera crop wise but that is me 

Thanks for the input

Cheers
Baz


----------



## freshprince (Apr 21, 2007)

Hi Baz,

this may be of interest to you  
makes good reading

http://images.photoworkshop.com/rebelxtlessons/interface.html

Even good if you're not using a Canon (although it will be worth working out how your camera settings work whilst going along)

hth
FP


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

freshprince said:


> Hi Baz,
> 
> this may be of interest to you
> makes good reading
> ...


Cool thanks & as I'm using a Canon even better, it's already answered what I'm doing wrong on a couple of things  ha ha

Thanks
Baz


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm quite a way away from any of you guys so can't offer 1to1, but happy to answer any questions on here :thumb:

drew


----------

